# Rare 'supergiant' crustaceans pulled from depths of sea



## smile72 (Feb 5, 2012)

> Scientists on an expedition to sample a deep-sea trench got a surprise when their traps brought back seven giant crustaceans glimpsed only a handful of times in human history.
> 
> The "supergiant" amphipods are more than 20 times larger than their typical crustacean relatives, which are generally less than a half-inch (1 centimeter) long, and thrive in lakes and oceans around the world. They are sometimes called the "insects of the sea."
> 
> ...



Source:MSNBC
http://www.msnbc.msn...11#.Ty3-pMVPufs











It's so cute♥ I love it!♥


----------



## Icealote (Feb 5, 2012)

I wonder what it would taste like...battered? Hmm...


----------



## sputnix (Feb 5, 2012)

that would make a damn good dinner


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 5, 2012)

That's it... there is a nuclear plant near  New Zealand


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2012)

We're going to have to rethink how we name our "Jumbo" shrimp.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Feb 7, 2012)

Living in New Orleans I eat shrimp quite a bit, but this "giant crustacean" looks different to me than a standard shrimp, especially in the head region. It's head looks less defined and incredibly small and the feelers, or "tentacles", look short. Cool picture though and I'm glad I saw it.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't wait until aliens start abducting people, get a fat one, and freak out like this too.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

Why does everyone want to eat it????? It should be a pet, not food!!!! Or free to live in the ocean.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Why does everyone want to eat it????? It should be a pet, not food!!!! Or free to live in the ocean.



Fish are food, not friends. 

I'd certainly want some sushi made from colossal shrimp.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

They're friends. Sushi is disgusting. Fish are cute (some of them).


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Why does everyone want to eat it????? It should be a pet, not food!!!! Or free to live in the ocean.



Shrimp tastes good. A shrimp I can describe using the word ginormous without a hint of irony will, hopefully, also taste really good and there will be much, much more of it for everyone. We (or everyone who eats shrimp) all win.

Unless you're just joking, of course.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

Gahars that's evil.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

Bleh, Crabs are for eating.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

No they're not! Crabs are adorable.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep Sure, with their creepy scaly bodies and giant claws.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 8, 2012)

Crustaceans disgust me. They are the bottomfeeders of the sea and eat anything they find. I wouldn't even want to imagine putting something like that in my mouth.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

So cute!!!!!!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Gahars that's evil.



Fishing is evil?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2012)

@[member='smile72']
you're seriously derailing this topic with your opinion. 

Let's get back to discussion of the delicious discovery, posthaste.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's evil!! Evil! Evil! Evil! It's not a discovery of food Vulpes.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's evil!! Evil! Evil! Evil!


Did you not just hear what @Vulpes Abnocto Said?
So on topic, was this thought to be extinct?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2012)

*singing*
_It's okay to fish, 'cause they don't have any feelings...._

Zerosuit: Not extinct. They simply weren't known to exist at all, at this size. Much like the colossal squid.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

To be fair it's proven that fish have feelings. To say they don't is like saying a human doesn't have any feelings. Or isn't afraid when you kill them. On topic I hope to one day pet it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2012)

I know, I know, and they've been shown to have the capacity to learn and a longer memory than mere seconds as it was once thought. 

Just had to mess with you since we found a nerve. 

Nirvana fans will get the joke.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2012)

@[member='smile72'], this should help. (To clarify: I completely understand why someone might choose to be a vegetarian or vegan. Calling the practice of eating meat "evil", though, is a step too far in my book).

Anyway, I'm curious if anyone who found this thing made a "We're going to need a bigger boat" joke.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Poor shrimp. Let it go.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

I understand the food chain. But you would think an animal were bad if it ate a human, if a lions mauls a human to death it's put down because, it's "bad" or "violent". I think fish are cute.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

The only fish I wouldn't kill is a dolphin, they are intelligent. I would never kill anything intelligent, meaning apparently I can kill @[member='tagzard']


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2012)

smile72 said:


> I understand the food chain. But you would think an animal were bad if it ate a human, if a lions mauls a human to death it's put down because, it's "bad" or "violent". I think fish are cute.



I think most times a single lion killing isn't responded to by killing the lion. That's mainly in cases of rogue lions killing humans for sport.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

It depends where it happens, if they kill a tourist, its normally the end for them. Poor lion.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 8, 2012)

i would kill any animal if it means it would help  in anyway


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2012)

smile72 said:


> I understand the food chain. But you would think an animal were bad if it ate a human, if a lions mauls a human to death it's put down because, it's "bad" or "violent".



If it is put down (And it all depends on where this happens, too. I don't think there are many Ahabs willing to run through the plains of Africa to take vengeance on one lion, to use your example), it's only done to ensure the safety and well being of other human beings who are threatened by the presence of this animal. That seems pretty logical to me.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just said that Gahars. It depends also if it's a native and a tourist.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 8, 2012)

a dolphin is not a fishie, it is a mammal so it's totally ok to murder, just kidding don't murder dolphins you idiot.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 8, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> The only fish I wouldn't kill is a dolphin, they are intelligent. I would never kill anything intelligent, meaning apparently I can kill @[member='tagzard']


Dolphins aren't fish, they're mammals like humans.

On topic tho, I do believe there's a lot of mystery in the ocean, just like the space is a vast unknown, there is still plenty we don't know about the seas and it's creatures, there are some really deep parts of the sea, and most submarines (dunno if there even exists one), can't really reach the bottom of the deepest part of the ocean, in those parts it's much colder and darker than normal (it could be warm tho, but that'd be if there were any underwater volcanos near eruption.
Seeing as it's so dark and cold at the bottom, we have to wonder what kinda of creatures live there, they'll most likely be mutated forms of fish we already know or something like it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> and most submarines (dunno if there even exists one), can't really reach the bottom of the deepest part of the ocean,



The Trieste made it there, barely. 
It's certainly not somewhere we visit on a regular basis.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

zerosuit connor would you kill a pig? They're very intelligent! Yuyuyup are you referring to me? i never said to kill dolphins. Although I'm not very fond of them.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2012)

smile72 said:


> I just said that Gahars. It depends also if it's a native and a tourist.



Both posts were made at the exact same time. I was responding to your earlier post; I can't predict what you're going to say ahead of time.

Also... Wait, wait, wait. This hypothetical lion kills a human being, and all you have to say is "Poor lion"? Talk about a textbook case of misplaced priorities.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 8, 2012)

Not really, I like animals more than most humans. My priorities are my priorities.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Not really, I like animals more than most humans. My priorities are my priorities.



The fact that they're your priorities doesn't make them any less poor or misplaced.


----------



## Necron (Feb 9, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> On topic tho, I do believe there's a lot of mystery in the ocean, just like the space is a vast unknown, there is still plenty we don't know about the seas and it's creatures


In fact, we know more of the space than the oceans.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

smile72 said:


> zerosuit connor would you kill a pig? They're very intelligent! Yuyuyup are you referring to me? i never said to kill dolphins. Although I'm not very fond of them.



I would kill a pig because I eat pork.  I would kill fowl because I eat poultry.  I would kill fish because I eat that, cows because I eat beef, etc.

On topic - that thing is massive.  Kinda scary looking too.  It looks like the type of thing that would eat your hand off...  I wouldn't eat that for fear of it coming back to life and eating its way through my stomach/ass.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> It looks like the type of thing that would eat your hand off...



Given enough time it probably could. But I assume that would take a good long while.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 9, 2012)

In your opinion they are misplaced. I find my priorities quite normal and rather reasonable.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2012)

smile72 said:


> In your opinion they are misplaced. I find my priorities quite normal and rather reasonable.



Placing the lives of human beings below those of animals is by no means reasonable.

Unlike, say, views on entertainment, politics, or spirituality, that's not up for discussion. If you see animal life as more important than the lives of your fellow human beings, there is a serious problem.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 9, 2012)

smile72 said:


> zerosuit connor would you kill a pig? They're very intelligent! Yuyuyup are you referring to me? i never said to kill dolphins. Although I'm not very fond of them.


No man, I'm saying it to the whole fucking galaxy, even ursa minor


----------



## smile72 (Feb 9, 2012)

A Hitchhiker's reference huh? That's awesome! And Gahars I just view animals as better than people there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2012)

If you cannot place the plight of your fellow man (beings capable of truly intellectual thought, empathy, complex methods of communication, art, and culture among so, so much more) above that of an imaginary and idealized view of animals and nature, that _is_ wrong. Using the argumentative equivalent of "Well, it's what I think, so whatever!" isn't going to warp the very fabric of reality to change that fact.

I'm going to take a shot in the dark here; I bet you're one of those people who happily supports the terrorist harboring, animal killing organization PETA (and its ilk) in the misguided belief that it is protecting them from the corrupting reach of mankind. Am I right, or no? (Just curious here)


----------



## smile72 (Feb 9, 2012)

I do support PETA, in that they do somewhat help and attempt to make more people vegetarians.I do not have any imagined version of them, I see them as what they are. Plus I've just grown to despise people overtime.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 9, 2012)

I hate peta because they use ham fisted insults in their ad campaigns that hurt those who don't deserve it.  But animals are probably better than shitty humans.  The world would be better off if we all immediately died.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 9, 2012)

In truth, that's actually correct yuyuyup. The world would be better off.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2012)

Just so you know, you are supporting and enabling an organization that compares the preparation of food to the Holocaust (Bad taste, what's that?), opposes valuable animal research in medicine (Even though many of its members rely on the advances brought about because of that research to survive), has no qualms with supporting terrorists (as I said, and no, I am not making this up), and euthanizes its own animals (as I said, and no, I really am not making this up).

How can you look at that and come to the conclusion the paltry ends (Some people turn to vegetarianism or veganism) justifies these horrid means? It doesn't add up.

And so what, because you're a misanthrope you completely turn your back on your fellow man. It's easy to criticize from the perks that your society (standing on the shoulders of thousands of years of cultural development) has afforded you. Besides, nature is a brutal and unforgiving mother; mankind is a shining beacon of benevolence in contrast.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 9, 2012)

I know it does, I do not support animal research (no matter what, unless you can prove its for medication for animals and those animals already have that illness that they are treating for.). If you actually look at how food is prepared it can be compared to the Holocaust. Have you seen the video of slaughterhouses? It will be that way no matter what, PETA though helps some people become vegetarians and vegans. That's how life is brutal and unforgiving, the reason mankind grew to be a "shining beacon" is because it destroys nature.





Edit: Oh joy, you're using a picture of a bunch of racists, wonderful.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2012)

You have just compared the preparation of animals to the systematic imprisonment and slaughter of the Jewish *people* (among many, many other *people*) to the process of cultivating food. They are in way, shape, or form comparable, period.

And animal research, so you know, has saved an untold number of lives. Considering the techniques and medicines it has produced, let's just be conservative and leave it in the millions. Millions of human beings allowed to live rich, full lives. Animal testing isn't nice, sure, but for the lives of those people, it's damn worth it. If that is the cost, so be it.

And let's reiterate: you willingly endorse an organization that you know supports domestic terrorism and murders the very creatures it says it defends, and you think that is all justified because it promotes vegetarianism. Again: The complete cessation of existence (as we know it) of several human beings and thousands of animals (Yearly!) is acceptable for the promotion of vegetarianism. Are you kidding me? I'd say more, but really, that just speaks for itself.

You have a disregard for the value and decency of human life that, frankly, is sickening.

(And wait, man is a "shining beacon" of benevolence because it destroys what so clearly isn't? That sounds more like one of my arguments for man than for yours against.)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> (And wait, man is a "shining beacon" of benevolence because it destroys what so clearly isn't? That sounds more like one of my arguments for man than for yours against.)



I totally saw "shining bacon" before I re read his post.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 9, 2012)

To you it is, to me not so much.It would happen either way that's what I WROTE! You clearly do not know what you talking about the world is being destroyed by mankind. But that's fine because it will "save millions of lives", killing everything else. You just don't care about animals, and let's be fair the Holocaust was useful for research, the experiments that Nazi soldiers performed are useful and are still taught to this day, twin studies is a prime example. Do you think that research was worth the sacrifices?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > zerosuit connor would you kill a pig? They're very intelligent! Yuyuyup are you referring to me? i never said to kill dolphins. Although I'm not very fond of them.
> ...


seafood would be the term.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bring out your Master Balls, guys!
A rare one appeared!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2012)

smile72 said:


> To you it is, to me not so much.It would happen either way that's what I WROTE! You clearly do not know what you talking about the world is being destroyed by mankind. But that's fine because it will "save millions of lives", killing everything else. You just don't care about animals, and let's be fair the Holocaust was useful for research, the experiments that Nazi soldiers performed are useful and are still taught to this day, twin studies is a prime example. Do you think that research was worth the sacrifices?



The difference is, the Holocaust used fucking human beings for these "tests" (most of which were scientifically unsound to boot); animal testing uses animals (note: Not human beings) in trials to ensure that they are safe and effective, and this testing is bound to the scientific method. Of course, with a perspective as warped and twisted as yours, that might be difficult to discern.

And hey, using the Nazis for argumentative cheap shots? No wonder PETA stays on your good graces. Just so you know, that easily cuts both ways, like...






Hey, you know what other group considered the lives of their fellow man to be worth less than those of animals?






Hey, you know who else was a vegetarian?

Etc., Etc. But that's not good arguing. It's a sign of desperation on your part that you have to resort to exploiting one of the most horrific events in modern history.

And have I ever said that mankind has not damaged the world? Nope, but hey, I get why you would make the mistake; good reading comprehension skills are hard to come by. Yes, damage has been done, and continues to be done, but that has been the price for the technological and societal wonders we have. Man, unlike any other species on the face of the Earth, has an increasing capacity and willingness to actively repair and improve the natural world.

Also, this is not about whether or not I care for animals; this is about having perspective. The value and dignity of a human life far exceeds that of any animal, period. To say otherwise is to be, quite frankly, completely and utterly wrong. To continue to hold that belief and act upon it is a sign of serious issues that should addressed at once by a professional.

And because it fits so well, I think I will leave this here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irYYBx8djsU


----------



## UnoAphex (Feb 9, 2012)

humans and animals are about at the same level, what we've done and "accomplished" doesn't make us any better off or worse. We're just dumb animals like the rest of the planet. We have no more importance here in existance then a super nova does in space. It just happens, we're just a cosmic coincidence just like anything else. So we managed to make it to the top of the food chain... what do we want a fucking medal? lol


----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2012)

UnoAphex said:


> humans and animals are about at the same level, what we've done and "accomplished" doesn't make us any better off or worse. We're just dumb animals like the rest of the planet. We have no more importance here in existance then a super nova does in space. It just happens, we're just a cosmic coincidence just like anything else. So we managed to make it to the top of the food chain... what do we want a fucking medal? lol



We've created culture, societies, art, etc. We've discovered secrets about the very universe itself, from the smallest of particles to the largest of star clusters. We have expanded beyond the constraints of this planet and reached into the cosmos above. I think that pretty clearly separates us from the pack. 

And of course, in the grand scheme of the universe, we are pretty insignificant. I'd call us specks, but that would be way too favorable of an exaggeration. But look at this way; from all that randomness and chaos, when life is so exceedingly rare, we emerged. And through all of the disasters that befell us, we as a species survived and persevered to where we are today. That is certainly an achievement; there's nothing wrong with taking a little pride in that. 

To keep this post at least partially on topic, though... that's still a pretty huge shrimp.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 10, 2012)

The food chain is basically a natural heirachy. The top dog can't survive without the little guys, and vice versa.
Humans have an important role as growth limiting factors in many food chains.

Thing for you veggies to think about though - If every one was vegan like in your ideal world, man would consume the worlds entire first food tier. That would mean that the animals you want to protect would be killed by your self righteousness.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 10, 2012)

That Shrimp, for some reason, looks bland to me.. Well, Seafood is Seafood 



Gahars said:


> UnoAphex said:
> 
> 
> > humans and animals are about at the same level, what we've done and "accomplished" doesn't make us any better off or worse. We're just dumb animals like the rest of the planet. We have no more importance here in existance then a super nova does in space. It just happens, we're just a cosmic coincidence just like anything else. So we managed to make it to the top of the food chain... what do we want a fucking medal? lol
> ...



Gahars, that speech was just..beautiful


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh god, it's those parasites from Metroid Prime! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 10, 2012)

On a more O.T note, this gives a whole new meaning to a prawn ring.


----------

